# SNES Classic Edition announced



## StevenC (Jun 26, 2017)

And it includes never before released Star Fox 2!

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/879369032947847168






Here are the games:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Ni...witter&utm_campaign=SNESMini|Announcement|w26

The UK will of course get the Super Famicom branded as a Super NES for extra confusion. Safe to say we'll get a N64 Classic Mini next year.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 26, 2017)

Definitely cool, not sure if I'll get it though. I can't even find a freakin' Switch (for the actual retail price that is). Some of these games do bring back a lot of good memories though. Wonder if the controller cords will be longer.....

Personally would rather just grab the games I want from this on the eShop for the Switch (if they'd make these available there) whenever I find one.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 26, 2017)

I feel like Nintendo is pushing its luck, producing so many different pieces of hardware in such a (relatively) short window of time. I wager it's going to overexpose their practice of manufacturing demand by keeping supply low, and that could disrupt the loyalty of their base customers.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 26, 2017)

I held off on the original Nintendo version hoping this would be a thing. I hope they've extended the length of the controller cord, I know that was a big gripe with the NES version. Very excited about the game line up, will fight someone in Wal-Mart to death for one of these. 


_Contra III: The Alien Wars_
_Donkey Kong Country_
_EarthBound_
_Final Fantasy III_
_F-ZERO_
_Kirby Super Star_
_Kirby’s Dream Course_
_The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past_
_Mega Man X_
_Secret of Mana_
_Star Fox_
_Star Fox 2_
_Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting_
_Super Castlevania IV_
_Super Ghouls ’n Ghosts_
_Super Mario Kart_
_Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_
_Super Mario World_
_Super Metroid_
_Super Punch-Out!!_
_Yoshi’s Island_


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2017)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Definitely cool, not sure if I'll get it though. I can't even find a freakin' Switch (for the actual retail price that is). Some of these games do bring back a lot of good memories though. Wonder if the controller cords will be longer.....
> 
> Personally would rather just grab the games I want from this on the eShop for the Switch (if they'd make these available there) whenever I find one.



I got one a couple of weeks ago from GameStop. They had them in stock and just hadn't let the word get out for whatever reason.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm pretty impressed with the library. Pretty much all of the games I really remember kicking ass are there. Now to wait and see how ridiculous these get on eBay when no one can get one legitimately.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 26, 2017)

I want one day one. For $80. Fuck you if you think I'm paying $250+ on eBay.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah. I'm preordering this one ASAP. Maybe two. We'll see.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 26, 2017)

AAAAND of course there are already people trying to price-gouge on eBay.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 26, 2017)

I genuinely don't understand why they don't build a decent emulator for their games and then sell the respective controllers (with an USB connector) to play them with. Surely a much better idea. 

Yes you get a tiny version of the console with built in games and a couple of controllers. It's more tactile and hits the nostalgia right on the button. But I think they'd score better with a mainly software based business going forwards. When Nintendo really put themselves out, they show everyone else how to make a great game. But the console business is a big investment and very risky.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jun 26, 2017)

Original Mario Kart, nuff said


----------



## mongey (Jun 26, 2017)

no shadowrun= fail


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 26, 2017)

Lack of Chrono Trigger is a bit disheartening but it's a solid list of games. 

And they should really rename Final Fantasy III to VI already.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 26, 2017)

thedonal said:


> I genuinely don't understand why they don't build a decent emulator for their games and then sell the respective controllers (with an USB connector) to play them with. Surely a much better idea.
> 
> Yes you get a tiny version of the console with built in games and a couple of controllers. It's more tactile and hits the nostalgia right on the button. But I think they'd score better with a mainly software based business going forwards. When Nintendo really put themselves out, they show everyone else how to make a great game. But the console business is a big investment and very risky.



Because Nintendo wants to be in control of their own fate and don't want to go down because of the bad decision of other people in the industry. They've had to save the industry before and would prefer not to do it again. If Nintendo saw a more profitable and secure route outside of the hardware industry, they'd be there. Nintendo also doesn't want anyone else taking a licence fee. No one who has failed in the hardware game has done better in software.

The main thing, though is that they don't need to do that. First of all, they've got three great emulators in the Wii, 3DS and Wii U. The Switch will get the VC soon, plus it's getting the Classic Games Selection. The other thing is that their games sell well. Just take a run down the best selling games lists. They can sell 15 million Pokemon games every year. They can sell 15 million consoles just by putting Pokemon on it. They've sold more than a billion games between Mario, Pokemon and "Wii ___". Oh, and they can't keep their new console in stock because every single one gets bought.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 26, 2017)

So my sister insisted I buy her one for her birthday. And I preordered. 

Looking forward playing Earthbound whilst babysitting.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Lack of Chrono Trigger is a bit disheartening but it's a solid list of games.
> 
> And they should really rename Final Fantasy III to VI already.



Pretty much my thoughts exactly. Chrono Trigger would have made this an absolutely surefire victory for me. Granted, the list of games is pretty great regardless. Still though...


----------



## thedonal (Jun 27, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Because Nintendo wants to be in control of their own fate and don't want to go down because of the bad decision of other people in the industry. They've had to save the industry before and would prefer not to do it again. If Nintendo saw a more profitable and secure route outside of the hardware industry, they'd be there. Nintendo also doesn't want anyone else taking a licence fee. No one who has failed in the hardware game has done better in software.
> 
> The main thing, though is that they don't need to do that. First of all, they've got three great emulators in the Wii, 3DS and Wii U. The Switch will get the VC soon, plus it's getting the Classic Games Selection. The other thing is that their games sell well. Just take a run down the best selling games lists. They can sell 15 million Pokemon games every year. They can sell 15 million consoles just by putting Pokemon on it. They've sold more than a billion games between Mario, Pokemon and "Wii ___". Oh, and they can't keep their new console in stock because every single one gets bought.



Fair points!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 27, 2017)

Xaios said:


> Pretty much my thoughts exactly. Chrono Trigger would have made this an absolutely surefire victory for me. Granted, the list of games is pretty great regardless. Still though...



In retrospect, CT has been re-released a few times. One for PS1 on Final Fantasy Chronicles, the 3DS and iOS. They're all ports, but so are all the games mentioned for the SNES classic. So I guess it's absence is somewhat fine. But it's safe to say that Square Enix wants little to nothing to do with the franchise aside from hanging on to the rights. That, to me, is more disheartening.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 27, 2017)

The real news here is the emergence of an official Starfox 2 ROM.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 27, 2017)

InfinityCollision said:


> The real news here is the emergence of an official Starfox 2 ROM.



 I'll consider it an act of penance for Star Fox Zero.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 27, 2017)

pretty great line-up of games, but i wish they would have gone ahead and added 30 games like the orig nes mini instead of just 21.

here are a few i can think of off the top of my head, plus some that have been mentioned...

22. killer instinct
23. motal kombat, mk ll, mk 3 ultimate
24. mario all-stars (mainly for arcade version of smb and lost levels)
25. doom
26. chrono trigger
27. shadowrun
28. final fantasy ll & mystic quest
29. tmnt: turtles in time
30. the other dk countries 2 & 3 (why not?)


ok, that may be a few more than 9 lol. any other games you guys can think of?


----------



## thedonal (Jun 27, 2017)

Super Mario World and Zelda are the main ones for me- though another go at Chrono Trigger would be nice. Never quite beat that or Zelda on the SNES.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 27, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> pretty great line-up of games, but i wish they would have gone ahead and added 30 games like the orig nes mini instead of just 21.
> 
> here are a few i can think of off the top of my head, plus some that have been mentioned...
> 
> ...



While I'd love some of those, Killer Instinct is owned by Microsoft and would have been unlikely. Which also makes a N64 mini kinda pointless. Shame Square didn't go all out with a couple of FFs and CT. Mario All Stars and DKC 2 and 3 are huge omissions in my opinion, especially since so many think that DKC2 is the best one. Also, this would have been a great opportunity to bring some Fire Emblem games to the west, considering how popular those games are now. There's 6 of their own games they could have definitely thrown in. 

That said, these games are all excellent and I got a preorder from Nintendo UK.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 27, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok, that may be a few more than 9 lol. any other games you guys can think of?



-Final Fight
-Tetris Attack (probably a licensing issue but it has Mario characters in it!)
-Bust-A-Move 
-Earthworm Jim


----------



## MFB (Jun 30, 2017)

I love MK I & II, but MKIII Ultimate would be the best one to throw in for the full roster; it's usually the one that everyone wants anyways.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 4, 2017)

I was an MK SNES aficionado back in the day. I think II was the best all-around, it felt the most polished and complete. Three was good too, it just had some really stupid new characters.

SNES umk3 had some serious issues, some due to space constraints. They removed all animalities and removed Sheeva, and the game was left with mostly a whole bunch of palette-swapped ninjas and robots, some of whom didn't have complete move sets or had fatalities where the screen went black and nothing happened. I still liked it, but it's not the clear best.

Anyway, my vote for #1 game that should be included is TMNT 4: Turtles in Time. That's easily my favorite beat-em-up of all time, and it was always my favorite 2-player game. It's really fun, and it's short enough that you can easily do it in one sitting (unless you die a lot).

Oh, and why would you want SNES Doom? That is TERRIBLE, obviously due to hardware limitations. I'd rather play Super 3D Noah's Ark if we're talking FPS games on SNES.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2017)

My parents bought me a bunch of those Wisdom Tree games for the NES. Some of them were not bad, but others were flat out broken. Some of my friends had them, too, and many of the flaws were in their cartridges, too, so I think the games were just programmed poorly.

I actually wouldn't mind having Super 3D Noah's Ark included, but since it wasn't even officially licensed by Nintendo, I doubt there'd be a remote possibility of that. 

As far as Doom, you are correct. I recall Doom being a most excellent game, but I am thinking of the PC version. The SNES version pushed the hardware past its limits, and the result, although an interesting novelty, was not an enjoyable game, especially for those who were accustomed to the PC version.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 4, 2017)

bostjan said:


> My parents bought me a bunch of those Wisdom Tree games for the NES. Some of them were not bad, but others were flat out broken. Some of my friends had them, too, and many of the flaws were in their cartridges, too, so I think the games were just programmed poorly.



Oh boy, I remember Bible Adventures! The staff at the "Christian Book Store" who sold it (ugh) advised that it was made by the team who made Super Mario Bros for Nintendo- they had to leave after they became Born Again. Growing-up in a fundamentalist household... then again I also believed the kids who said that if you put a paperclip inside the cartridge, Mario would turn plaid.

So, speaking hilariously-misplaced faith, do y'all think Nintendo will make enough/more of these SNESes this time around? I mean, considering that they had to finish an unreleased game and include a roster of games with perhaps fewer sweetheart deals regarding licensing, it makes sense that they'd have to sell more for it to make financial sense to them, right?


----------



## bostjan (Aug 4, 2017)

Probably not. I think the only recent console that was in abundant supply was the Wii U and only because no one was buying them. :/


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 4, 2017)

^I guess we'll find out soon enough.

Of course, it just so happens that after I signed up on Amazon for notification when the units go on sale, I start receiving recommendations for Raspberry Pi 3 packages that come with SNES-style controllers and pre-loaded emulation software for the same price.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 4, 2017)

bostjan said:


> As far as Doom, you are correct. I recall Doom being a most excellent game, but I am thinking of the PC version. The SNES version pushed the hardware past its limits, and the result, although an interesting novelty, was not an enjoyable game, especially for those who were accustomed to the PC version.



Coincidentally, just the other day I was reading a topic about the PS1 Doom, where the music had completely been replaced by really eerie hell music. Several people were posting that the PS1 version was the first they played, and said how confused they were when they played the PC version and how it was no longer a creepy game about everyone trying to kill you! Music can sure make a big difference.



So, not all limited console ports of Doom were bad! I don't really understand the motivation, though. That Doom control responsiveness on SNES was pretty terrible even without the graphical limitations.

RE: Bible Adventures, I had multiple friends with religious parents who forced it on them. We had a ton of fun when we got older and went back to it. The best level is the one where you are carrying a baby around and soldiers chase after you. Every time they hit you, you throw the baby away, sometimes straight into the river. Its bluntness was hilarious.

FINALLY, the SNES games I played the most apart from the aforementioned TMNT4 and the included games were DKC2 (I think this is the best one of the group), DKC3, Killer Instinct (we've already been over why it's not included!!), and the Super Star Wars games. ESB and ROTJ were pretty polished games with a ton of gameplay variety. They were also hard as ****.

NBA Jam: Tournament Edition might have gotten the most multiplayer play from my friends and I apart from maybe TMNT4. That was really fun.


----------



## lewis (Aug 6, 2017)

so many great games didnt make it
where is the star wars games, mutant turtles, terminator, mortal kombat?
so many missing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 6, 2017)

For the games that "didn't make it" I guess it goes to show how much of a strong lineup the SNES had. It was this console and the PS2 that stand head and shoulders above the rest thanks to such a large catalogue of great games. 



MFB said:


> I love MK I & II, but MKIII Ultimate would be the best one to throw in for the full roster; it's usually the one that everyone wants anyways.



Latter day fighting games have taught us the valuable lesson where a larger roster does not necessarily make a better fighting game. EG: Marvel Vs Capcom 2's 56 characters, and only 15 or less are worth playing because the rest are utter garbage. Though it's still a great game despite of that. 

In the case of the SNES, MK2 is a much more fun, complete and balanced game. MK3 dropped the ball in terms of attention to the fine details. The game was rushed, dodgy frames (defeat animation) and the mechanics are clunky as all hell. UMK3 on the SNES was a pointless joke.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Latter day fighting games have taught us the valuable lesson where a larger roster does not necessarily make a better fighting game. EG: Marvel Vs Capcom 2's 56 characters, and only 15 or less are worth playing because the rest are utter garbage.
> 
> In the case of the SNES, MK2 is a much more fun, complete and balanced game. MK3 dropped the ball in terms of attention to the fine details. The game was rushed, dodgy frames (defeat animation) and the mechanics are clunky as all hell. UMK3 on the SNES was a pointless joke.



Really? 

Interesting that versions or the same game could be disappointing. I remember having it in our house as a kid, and that probably wouldve been in Genesis, and it was awesome; or, at least, as awesome as my brain can remember it through nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 6, 2017)

MFB said:


> Really?
> 
> Interesting that versions or the same game could be disappointing. I remember having it in our house as a kid, and that probably wouldve been in Genesis, and it was awesome; or, at least, as awesome as my brain can remember it through nostalgia goggles.



Nostalgia can be a deceitful mistress. 

I enjoyed MK3 back then too. I was the kid making movelists or collecting from magazines and offering them to mates or telling them how to do fatalities back in the day (before they became "formalities" and loses some novelty and value when the latter games already gives the movelist). 

I said that MK3 fails due to attention to detail. Specific examples (for the SNES at least) that come to mind are the end round knockout where the defeated character stands perfectly still and falls like a domino from ground hits. Liu Kang's animality bites the victim's torso but leaving the hands floating in the air with the victim's legs. The fighting engine is clunky and with awkwardly fluctuating damage physics and boring fixed dialled combos that can only be activated after running. 

I do appreciate that an old combo I had with Kabal would take 50% damage but when not rushed can actually do 75% more instead. 

The SNES also had some stupid bug with the Stage Setting order where a loop from the Tower to the Soul Chamber effectively making the scenery repetitive, but that's minor. I expected some serious tone down to console ports from arcade versions especially from back then. 

UMK3 (Arcade) solved a lot of vanilla MK3 problems (in the most Capcom tradition possible). And I had a lot more fun with that too. However the SNES version copped some serious hacked to the bone tone down. In addition to what's already stated (which a damn lot of features removed), the resolution and the character size ratio were seriously tweaked for the limited 16bit port making some bad collision detection issues. It felt like a completely different game, and a much inferior one at that. Brutalities were nice, and at least have aged better than fatalities from a gameplay perspective. 

MK2 of all the SNES ports, felt the most arcade faithful. Some features were compromised naturally, but the core gameplay remains largely intact. 



As for MK1... one of the earliest examples of how cutting edge presentation can mask a shallow game. The lack of blood and gore for the SNES did do any favours either.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 7, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> UMK3 (Arcade) solved a lot of vanilla MK3 problems (in the most Capcom tradition possible). And I had a lot more fun with that too. However the SNES version copped some serious hacked to the bone tone down. In addition to what's already stated (which a damn lot of features removed), the resolution and the character size ratio were seriously tweaked for the limited 16bit port making some bad collision detection issues. It felt like a completely different game, and a much inferior one at that. Brutalities were nice, and at least have aged better than fatalities from a gameplay perspective.
> 
> MK2 of all the SNES ports, felt the most arcade faithful. Some features were compromised naturally, but the core gameplay remains largely intact.
> 
> ...



I still regularly play MK3 and its variants quite frequently, my favorite being UMK3 on the Sega Saturn. The SNES was kinda odd with the MK games, the first one looked good, but played kinda weird and of course no blood. MK2 hands down the best on the system. MK3 again graphically was good but even the Genesis version played closer to the arcade version. God the hype around MK3 when it first hit the arcade was insane! Nowadays I see a lot of fans pretty divided about it, but for me it's the best the series ever got.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 22, 2017)

So when I preordered my Xbox One X, GameStop said no preorders for the Super NES classics, first come first serve. I was going to use a paid day off to go there early, try to grab one, hopefully be successful, then spend my day and after my kid goes to bed playing some great games.

Then I see an article today that GameStop took preorders, and I called the same GameStop and they said all of a sudden they were able to take preorders and they were gone in minutes.

Bastards.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2017)

I successfully preordered one, then my preorder was cancelled after the fact and my money refunded. They said they were *not* taking preorders, and there was some sort of mistake. I call shenanigans.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 23, 2017)

They sold out in seconds in the middle of the night everywhere. 

Fuck Nintendo. 

I'm not rewarding scalpers either. But I may now look up a raspberry pi emulator guide now. 

I don't like not being able to buy things legitimately when I'm TRYING to give someone my money.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 23, 2017)

I signed-up with Amazon for notification of the presale, but the presale went up and sold-out without nary a notification... not that I was awake at 5am or whenever.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 23, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> They sold out in seconds in the middle of the night everywhere.
> 
> Fuck Nintendo.
> 
> ...



For a long time I thought it was Nintendo of America's fault. Understocking and not offering preorders. But lately they have changed, there are preorders and seemingly more stock. Now the scalpers just get all the stock on preorders. We don't have the issue with NoE, who seem to always have lots of stock. I think the issue in America is with scalpers, nowadays at least.

The other thing, at the minute, is that Nintendo are spending all their capacity on making the Switch. They can't make enough of those to sell anywhere, so this is only meant to be a limited thing anyway.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah and unfortunately people actually are willing to pay $250 for a $90 gadget.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 28, 2017)

Yup, and it's always been the way. In 1995 my grandmother managed to get a Buzz Lightyear for my brother for Xmas, and was offered many times the prize by everyone in town. And sometimes companies just genuinely can't get the supply that some hits demand.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 29, 2017)

So my coworker, who works at BestBuy at night, told me BestBuy wasn't taking preorders.... Soooo I took the first half of the day at work on release day, will drop my son off at daycare early, and proceed to wait on line for 2 - 3 hours and hope people haven't been camping overnight. Said coworker also said "Well, if you happen to come in this particular Sunday morning as we're opening, there MAY be some Nintendo Switch's in stock." That turned out to be a fruitful endeavor


----------



## bostjan (Aug 29, 2017)

Years ago, when I was trying to get a Wii for the kids, I had a friend who worked at WalMart. He strongly hinted to me that a shipment of Wii's were coming in on X date. When I got there about an hour and a half before the designated time, there were already three people waiting in line. The store ended up with three Wii's, so I was empty-handed. Another rumour a couple weeks later turned out to be only one unit, and I was the second one in line, after waiting 2 hours. And both times, there were quite a few folks who got in line after me.

I would think that the NES mini and SNES mini would be a lot less in demand, but it seems like the supplies are kept proportionately low as well...

Good luck!


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 29, 2017)

Now said coworker is saying Bestbuy DID take preorders (at 3 AM, like every other company did, which is a load of BS), but is going to see how many are shipped when the stock comes in.... Sooooo hoping they send more than the preorder amount.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 29, 2017)

People were reporting gamestops getting quoted like 2-4 units depending on store. It's LOW volume.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 29, 2017)

bostjan said:


> I would think that the NES mini and SNES mini would be a lot less in demand, but it seems like the supplies are kept proportionately low as well...



Nah, nostalgia levels are super high these days, and the buying the original games has become prohibitively expensive for most people so these 'classic' systems are seen as the cheap way for them to relive their childhoods.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 29, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> Nah, nostalgia levels are super high these days, and the buying the original games has become prohibitively expensive for most people so these 'classic' systems are seen as the cheap way for them to relive their childhoods.


Erm, some of the games are prohibitively expensive to obtain (Earthbound, I'm looking at you), but most of them are really cheap on eBay ($10-30 or so). It depends on which games you want. You could easily get a working SNES with 3-4 original popular titles for a hundred bucks, or you could easily stick to one rarer title and blow a thousand trying to track it down.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 29, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Erm, some of the games are prohibitively expensive to obtain (Earthbound, I'm looking at you), but most of them are really cheap on eBay ($10-30 or so). It depends on which games you want. You could easily get a working SNES with 3-4 original popular titles for a hundred bucks, or you could easily stick to one rarer title and blow a thousand trying to track it down.



Honestly, $30 per game IS prohibitively expensive to most people lol. I have worked in a game store (and currently own) for over a decade and I see these trends. I can list how much each of the games on something like the SNES Classic system go for without even looking at ebay.

A good working original console will be $60-70 by itself
Mario Kart - $30
Star Fox - $15
Earthbound (yes this is the big one) - $150-200
Super Punch OUt - $25
Secret of Mana - $50
Super Mario World - $20-25
Super Mario All Stars - $20-25
Super Metroid - $50
Donkey Kong Country - $20-25
Super Mario RPG - $60

It adds up pretty quick with only half of what the SNES classic includes, and the fact that many TVs that people have today don't support the old composite hook ups and You can see why the demand for a convenient all in one unit is so high.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 29, 2017)

I just bought Super Mario World for $12 off eBay. I've seen a lot of those recently for $5 less than you list with buy-it-now, but that's not really a big disagreement. Your point is still valid and I believe my point is still valid as well, since I was only saying that I would have expected demand for SNES mini to be less than demand for the Switch. If the Classic Collection for the Switch had come out when it was expected, then that could have put a dent into that demand, but, with that delayed until after the SNES mini comes out, who knows. Nintendo is doing some smart things in the short term. I worry that their strategies like this, over time, will piss off enough people to drive away customers. But that's a complex issue...


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 29, 2017)

It's fine, but Yes, many people that I encounter falsely think that these games will be dirt cheap just because they are old and don't realize they are quickly becoming highly collectible. I'm personally not interested in any of these 'Classic' systems because playing the games on anything other than original hardware feels hollow but to each their own and I can see why the appeal is there.


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a fair-sized collection of game consoles including the SNES. For all of them, I buy a console with games, then sell the games off on ebay or Craigslist. This means that I often get a console for half the going rate or sometimes free. I then use flash cartridges like the "Everdrive" line to play games. This allows me to play games on real hardware. It's a very feasible option for most everybody. The problem is that you can't line your walls full of old plastic boxes, but that's the difference between a player and collector.

I've been wanting a Virtual Boy for a couple years, but they're pretty expensive, typically $100-$150. I recently found one complete with stand and visor in working condition with six games for $118 shipped on eBay. The games are worth about $50, so I'll have a working VB for under $70 once I sell the games off.

Overall, video games are a cheap hobby compared to guitars. How much did you spend on your last 3 guitars?


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm just not interested in "clutter" anymore. Any high I get from buying a physical copy of a game that can induce that glorious glorious nostalgia is soon trumped by "fuck...where do I put this?"...

I've realized that collecting just isn't for me. More power to the collectors though, and digital is great too, you mostly get collectors who want the item to have it, not to hoard multiple copies hoping that the price will increase.

Because people like me will just buy a convenient digital copy - like Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars, one of the best rpgs of all time and stay out of the physical market.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 27, 2017)

So now my co-worker that works at BestBuy at night told me they got a shipment of 82 Super NES Classics in. And they only took 9 preorders.

Looks like I’m going into work late and show up outside of Bestbuy at 8.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 27, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> So now my co-worker that works at BestBuy at night told me they got a shipment of 82 Super NES Classics in. And they only took 9 preorders.
> 
> Looks like I’m going into work late and show up outside of Bestbuy at 8.



Good luck, mate! I hope you get one.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 28, 2017)

Couldn’t get the time to go into work late. Just going to hope either BestBuy or GameStop have extra in stock by the time lunch break rolls around.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 28, 2017)

Well... Raspberry Pi3s were on sale for $40 (sans SD card) on Amazon today so my bets are hedged.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 30, 2017)

http://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/s...stall-emulators-raspberry-pi-never-shut-fuck/

So mad I bought a SNES Classic and can't enjoy this smugness.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 1, 2017)

No luck here. It looks like people had better luck getting them in stores but not so much online. Scalpers are priced conservatively- a little over 2X sale price as opposed to 4X for the NES Classic- which might be a good sign.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 1, 2017)

Mine arrives tomorrow. I'm supposed to give it to my sister as a present, but it turns out she went and bought one for me too. Our exchange is going to be weird...


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 2, 2017)

I got one. From what I’ve heard, launch went better this time than it did with the NES Classic.

Man, Star Fox did not age well...


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 2, 2017)

I got one. From what I’ve heard, launch went better this time than it did with the NES Classic.

Man, Star Fox did not age well...


----------



## CrazyDean (Oct 2, 2017)

Nintendo _did_ say they were going to make a lot more. If you didn't get one, just wait. There's still almost three months until Christmas.


----------

